
Abolish Bottled Water - helmett
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/abolish-bottled-water-nestle-great-lakes-canada
======
Gibbon1
Small comment for people that don't like the taste of chlorine in water, a
tiny pinch of ascorbic acid per liter neutralizes both chlorine and
chloramine.

